# Sr20DET Swap into a 98 sen SE



## WakeboarderX30 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey guys whats up? Wanted to start off sayin hi because i'm new to this forum. Anyways, i have a question about swapping in the SR20DET motor into my 98 Sentra Se. The wiring shouldn't be to different right? Would you go with the S13 because you can get that in front wheel drive? Just trying to get some research done on this. Has anyone done it or know someone that has done it?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Among a whole bunch of other things you'll need a new engine harness. So, um, yes the wiring will be different.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

WakeboarderX30 said:


> Hey guys whats up? Wanted to start off sayin hi because i'm new to this forum. Anyways, i have a question about swapping in the SR20DET motor into my 98 Sentra Se. The wiring shouldn't be to different right? Would you go with the S13 because you can get that in front wheel drive? Just trying to get some research done on this. Has anyone done it or know someone that has done it?


i think you're confused

your car already has an SR20DE , why dont you just turbo that?

and just for future reference ... you do not want a S13/S14/S15 ( RWD DET) you want one of the FWD DET's like the Bluebird or GtiR etc .


----------



## sr2ode (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey, I am wondering the same thing. I think that it would be cheaper to swap a turbo engine, into my already SR20 sentra, rather then go out and buy a turbokit for it. I want to swap out the NA SR20 anyways because I am going to build it into an NA motor then get a new chassis for the NA as i complete the build up. So I am looking for Turbo SR20 to swap it into my sentra. Well that's my reason. Anyways would any bluebird motor fit into my car? ANd would the swap be pretty direct? 1998 Sentra SE with NA Sr20de.


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

post here. also try a search. there are lots of people doing these and it has allready been gone over many times. just sit back and read a little to get a feal for what you need. good luck and welcome to the forum


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

the se is not a turbo and the s13 is a rwd you need a b14 s-er (sr20) lots are needed,, all wiring new gauges new cluctch drive lines maby tranny, and that is just for the engine and the turbo will toltaly change that, get a ser at a junk yard for parts, youl need em. but your lookin at several large to pull this one off


----------



## the_shuck_200 (Sep 18, 2006)

okay well i have an se-r but to turbo the existing engine would be a pain. Were talking forged piston, crankshaft, ect. right? Plus you have to lower the compression, and get an ECU that works for the vehicle. So would it be easier to swap than turbo the existing? Cause I want to do the same.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC, You don't need to do anything to your SR20DE to prep it for turbo. Everything in that motor should be able to handle a turbo setup, with mild boost. If you're looking for 300+ HP just by adding turbo, IMO it's not going to happen. I would imagine that you would then need to worry about the bottom end of your motor.

My $.02


----------



## the_shuck_200 (Sep 18, 2006)

so just to turbo with mild boost like maybe 5 to 10 psi, my motor can handle that. Like i don't need to change out the crank or pistons or even the head gasket?


----------



## Silkcon (Nov 8, 2008)

I have looked through many websites at turbo kits and jdm motors w/ about 35k on them and so far the swap kinda looks to be cheaper being as one can buy the jdm motor for around 1500 and the turbo kit is about 2000 but that for a sr20det i couldn't find an exact turbo kit for just the sr20de but i believe its the same.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Silkcon said:


> I have looked through many websites at turbo kits and jdm motors w/ about 35k on them and so far the swap kinda looks to be cheaper being as one can buy the jdm motor for around 1500 and the turbo kit is about 2000 but that for a sr20det i couldn't find an exact turbo kit for just the sr20de but i believe its the same.


You've GOT to be kidding me...

You're getting ripped off if you're spending that much just for the motor and turbo. Go buy a W11 or U12 complete motor with turbo already on it. Then spend the rest of your money completing the swap.

It's costing an average of $3K start to finish. Suggest www.sr20-forum.com or www.sr20forum.com


----------

